# Favorite all around handgun?



## davidking (Apr 27, 2010)

Turning 21 in a couple of days and I'm looking for something that I can conceal, (when I get a CHL), but is also not too small to keep in the truck, shoot for fun, etc. I've been looking at the glock 19 and 23, and beretta m9a1 compact. Any input on these or other suggestions? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I like the Glock 26 or 27. Also XD .40 sub compact. Any of those are great CCW.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Glock 19. I have 2. I carry every day, everywhere. I have a lot of other pistols but for me, it is the smallest true fighting pistol. There are other good choices but I go with G19 every time.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

hk45c

the best of all worlds


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

accurate...1911
fun...xd 9
concealable...lcp


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

For sheer stopping power...old reliable 1911 .45....

For real self defense..my fave..Beretta M9... If I can't hit it with 16 rounds..I deserve whatever happens to me..

For 'formal' concealed...S&W hammerless revolver .38 spec...small, light, easy carry


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

HK VP9. Modern hollow point 9mm is every bit as good as 45, 9mm is easier to control through recoil, and ball ammo is much cheaper for practicing.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> For sheer stopping power...old reliable 1911 .45....
> 
> For real self defense..my fave..Beretta M9... If I can't hit it with 16 rounds..I deserve whatever happens to me..
> 
> For 'formal' concealed...S&W hammerless revolver .38 spec...small, light, easy carry


Man ol man, I'm a Glock guy to the end, but,,,,,,.my sti defender 1911 in 9mm is the shooter I never dreamed of. The entire reason I plan on another to rechamber in 38 sup.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

I just got a glock 27, same as the 26 but man it's a whole lot easier to conceal than a 19. The whole recoil thing? I don't get either, 40 sw shoots the same as 9mm to me. But no doubt Glock is my favorite just because of the mags being interchangeable, buying a conversion barrel? Awesome. Not to mention the mags are a lot cheaper than xds, sw mps, hk, sig, walthers.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

That glock 23 is a good size, caliber, etc. for a "first and only (for now) pistol..."


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Glock 19 or 23.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Glock 23. Right out of the box it needs nothing to do everything you need.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I like the Springfield Armory XD40-SC over Glocks because of the added grip safety. Both are reliable shooters and thats a good caliber.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

My 1911 subcompact was my go to gun until I tried a Glock 19 lol. Out of 8 it is the one that gets shot the most.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Let us know what you get!



223AI said:


> HK VP9. Modern hollow point 9mm is every bit as good as 45, 9mm is easier to control through recoil, and ball ammo is much cheaper for practicing.


Ditto on the VP9. HK hit a winner. A very comfortable, accurate pistol that you will never sell. Meprolight night sights on the LEO version are bright. Trigger is nice for a striker fired pistol. 
I am impressed with mine. Kinda pricey compared to other pistols. 
I bought mine from Big Guys Shooting Supply in Pearland, the owner LezzGo (Randy) is a sponsor on this site. He had a fair price.

I have a Glock 17 and G19s, all are good pistols, G19 is the one to pick IMO if you want a Glock and a nice pistol for a good price.

SW MP9 are a nice machine but some early ones have accuracy issues. I believe SW fixed the problems. I have one in each vehicle, and gave a very accurate new one to my son in law last Christmas. I have a MP 45 I keep in my truck that is very accurate and easy to shoot.

I have a 1911 and Browning High Power all classics but heavy to carry concealed.

My carry gun is a SW Bodyguard .380acp. I actually carry it, it is so light.
I use a front pocket wallet holster. I keep a spare mag in a leather holder in the other pocket.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

For concealed carry get the Sig P238 .380 or the Sig P938 9mm. Very accurate, concealable, and identical to the 1911 model 45 ACP in handling and use. You can/will be able to get 22lr conversions for these pistols for practicing cheaply.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't like shooting either of my concealed carry guns, I try to shoot them enough to maintain proficiency and for fun I shoot wheel guns. Crawling around on the ground to pick up brass ain't my thing. If we're shooting steel for speed I shoot a P226 in 40.


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

I carry a BG380 but it's not much fun to shoot. Glock 26 is my fav for all around shooting fun.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Gen 4 GLOCK 23.........It's my favorite. I carry it every day: on-duty and off-duty, uniform or plain clothes. There are many great guns from which to choose.......but MY favorite id the G23, Gen 4.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

1911's for me. Sig P238 on my person and a 5" govt model in the vehicle. 

Having said that, the new HK VP-9 really has me thinking of a full size polymer gun again. I have 3 VP-9s coming in this week.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Xds in .45 for carry. No better carry weapon.
1911 in .45 for nice shooting.
ruger redhawk for hunting.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Glock 26 w/ a Pierce mag. extension grip or a Karh CW9 are my carry weapons.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

After owning and shooting numerous models of handguns, my favorite is the Glock 19. I own the 19 and the 23. My G19 is accurate beyond belief for a handgun. I'm not a competitive shooter, nor do I get to shoot as often as I'd like, but at defensive handgun class a while back, we had a friendly bragging rights competition and I was the only one to hit a steel target at 60yds with my G19. Not trying to boast, but goes to show that the gun performed accurately. (Starting at 10 yards and increasing by 10yds every round, we only had 2 attempts to hit the target at each distance or we were eliminated)


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

I love my Glock 26 just the right size then got me a Glock 30 45cal the same size except thicker shoots just about the same its my daily carry now


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

I am old school carry a 1911 45 ACP compact 75 % of the time 
the other 25 a Colt Mustang.


----------



## davidking (Apr 27, 2010)

Ended up buying a full size m&p 9. Thanks for all the input


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## AR (May 17, 2013)

It really depends on how much you want to spend, how you will use it, and what your needs are in a handgun. Everyone has different uses, needs, and COST with each firearm. For example:

I have a Kimber 1911 that I use for personal defense in the home and hunting.

I have a XDM 9mm for a truck gun that has a flashlight on the firearm for when I need to change a tire at night. 

I have a LCP for a pocket carry for when I am out with the family.

I also have a AR 15 under my back seat for hogs around the ranch. 

The best suggestions that anyone can give regarding purchasing a handgun is to go to a rental range and learn about each firearm and shoot them. Its really fun and a great way to learn. Hope this helps in any capacity.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Beretta 92sf Inox for fun shooting at the range & home defense.

Sig P238 or P938 for every day carrying.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Two issues - ergonomics and trigger. For some, the ergonomics of certain styles/designs work better than others. 

Then, there is the trigger. DOA, striker fired, conventional DA/SA or SA. DOA's typically have a longer trigger pull, striker fired tends to have a shorter pull but not particularly light, and DA/SA often have a long pull on round one, and a short pull/low trigger weight on subsequent rounds. SA's normally can be tuned to have a short and light trigger, but need to be carried cocked and locked or you have to rack the slide. 

One size does not fit all, and your milage may vary. 

At my place, the Warden likes a full sized Sig 220. No safeties, and it operates like a revolver. All the benefits of a striker fired plus DA/SA. I like 3rd Gen. S&W's. My favorite ergonomics are CZ 75's. 

For a day to day car gun, I'm using an old, beat up 1911 semi-copy in 9 largo. Cheap, and I'm not out much when it gets stolen out of my car.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

already made your choice but i will put my .002 in anyway..

sig p238 and p938 for conceal carry single stack guns that will last and are accurate..
glock 26 or 19 are hard to go wrong with, i am a fan of the glock 26 i see no reason for the rail on the glock 19...
compact 1911s are my favorite carry piece..i love a 3 inch barrel 1911 with a few extra mags..kimber ultra carry and Sti spartan 3 are my favorites..

everyone should see if a snubby revolver works for them..i love a 38 special personally and find it extremely accurate, hard to go wrong with a S&W snub nose imo..


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Glock 27 with a conversion barrel? For practice only of course.


----------



## DB30 (Aug 10, 2013)

My wife took her concealed carry class with my 19. Not very experienced with handguns but scored 99% on the shooting portion. When she decides to carry, I may have to get another one.
DB30


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Colt 1911 45 ACP....period.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

July Johnson said:


> Colt 1911 45 ACP....period.


Yeah, you're the "end all/be all"


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

1911? Those expensive jam-o-matics? Bahahaja.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

pantallica4211 said:


> 1911? Those expensive jam-o-matics? Bahahaja.


 He said Colt, not Kimber.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

1911 kimbers xds never jam yet


----------

